

Ask HN: What kind of businesses/sectors/occupations do the following? - amit_pradhan

Which are the bussinesses/sectors/occupations that occupy less of floor space but employ/engage a large number of people.<p>Mathematically in which business the Sq. Mtrs. per employee (and customer) is minimum.<p>Software industry is one of this. Hospital (Health) is another can u suggest any more?
======
JayNeely
Restaurants.

With the exception of the runway space, airports.

------
yannis
Roman galleys?

------
mbrubeck
Call centers.

